# Sable Pup!



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

My now 15 week old pup is doing awesome! He knows: Come, Sit, Down, Right (give me your right paw) and Left (give me your left paw). Also had a hiccup with some resource guarding last week, but after a few treats during meal time and filling only half his bowl then adding the second half while eating, I now have a dog I can call over to me while he is knee deep in his bowl tails a-waggin!

Hope everyone else's precious treasures are doing just as well. Pretty sure I am in love :wub:


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

not to brag but look how dark he is getting! oh and weighing in at 38.6  I'm gonna have a big puppy.... :crazy:


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

What a handsome pup, more pics!!!!!!!!!!!please! Bob


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

great looking pup. And he's doing great.

I just love sables.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a few more from the other day!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great looking puppy! Nice that he's learning so fast!!


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

oh my gosh is he ever gorgeous! The more pups I see the more anxious I get for my own in a few months. -sigh- one day. Good job with training. I bet he'll be a fantastic dog for you!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He's adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Mister C said:


> great looking pup. And he's doing great.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love sables.



I didn't even know about sables when i was first looking for a puppy. After i found out, i sought one out. Now, 8 weeks in to having one of my own, I can safely say sables are my color and more than likely will be forever 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

burdock87 said:


> oh my gosh is he ever gorgeous! The more pups I see the more anxious I get for my own in a few months. -sigh- one day. Good job with training. I bet he'll be a fantastic dog for you!



Thanks for the positive thoughts! From your post you seem to care enough to put the work in to make yours the same for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Oskar's Human said:


> Here is a few more from the other day!


Awwww, he is beautiful! I do love our sables! I especially like the shot of him on the couch, looks like he has a treat that he's really into!


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what I wanted- more pics! What a beauty, you're so blessed! Thanks! Bob


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

@susangsdmom

No treat, he always takes his food bowl to the couch after he is done eating to lick it. He is a bit odd. Sometimes he just carries his food bowl around, like a Buddhist asking for some free rice  I can't explain it...


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Great looking pup !!


----------



## benderover32 (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the pictures! That's awesome that he's learning fast. I don't think I'll ever get another breed after seeing with my own eyes how smart they are.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like a happy guy. I like his pacifier!


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like Oskar is getting a new friend! My roommate got a golden retriever pup  Super yin and yang situation going on these days around the house. I never realized how much of a psycho Oskar can be till she brought home this little cuddle bug!












ps: Oskar is a monster gracing the scales at over 50lbs at 19 weeks. I am a little nervous for him but so far so good


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

So cute!!! Reminds me of my pup! (when he was smaller) lol


----------



## anonymouse71 (Aug 7, 2013)

He's beautiful! 
Funny, my Sallie carries her feed bowl around the pasture when she is finished eating and also when she is hungry. Our neighbors must wonder if we ever feed her.  Wonder if alot of Shepherds do that. 
I didn't realize just how smart shepherds were until I got this one. I love this breed of dog. They're awesome!


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

I am for sure sold on the GSD! So smart and just crazy enough to keep things interesting. He def was a challenge for us but after he learned his first command he picked up another and then another with ease! Now he knows touch (put your muzzle on my hand) and wait (don't eat till i say so) he sits in front of every door without a verbal command and lays down in his kennel before he is let out. Working on a sit stay but when you turn your back he follows. He has mastered come under light distractions and jumps less and less every day. He is starting to get jump doesn't get pets lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

